# Help Identifying this 1980's Car Stereo



## firebirdta84 (May 31, 2012)

Hey guys,

I need help identifying this 1980's Realistic car stereo...looking for the model.

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p314/firebirdta84/DSCF3453.jpg

Any help would be appreciated!

Joe


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

1987 Radio Shack Catalog page 60 lower left corner look very similar


----------



## mosconiac (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for that link, basshead. I had some old radio shack stuff my dad bought me (against my wishes BTW) and I'd been looking for old catalogs so I could see that stuff again. Funny how nostalgia works! 

I found my old cassette deck, 60W booster/eq, & 3-way speakers from my first car. Someone actually stole that stuff, so insurance bought me a new cassette deck (with digital clock!), 80W booster/eq (80 WATTS!) , and I upgraded to 6-1/2" Polk coaxs.


----------

